# Re-cementing around Toilet Flange & Flange installation for Tiling Floor



## crayola110 (Aug 23, 2012)

So I have a concrete floor, but around the toilet flange was some sort of white mortar. I have to replace the flange because the white mortar is flakey and the flange was actually just sitting on the ABS pipe, hovering over the chalky mortar.

The pics below show the void where the mortar is.

Should I just remove as much mortar as possible then put some sort of quick setting cement? Any tips on how to lay it, what to use etc this is my first time doing this. 

When I finish tiing I assume I'll just grout the area then I assume I'll screw the Flange Ring to set on securely to it?

This would be a base so that I can attach the Flange Ring over. What flange ring do you all recommend? Thanks!


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Looks like someone tryed using a gypsom based floor leveler which never would have worked?

DO you have access under that floor or is it a slab?


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

Is that gypsum based filler all the way through, or have you hit concrete at the point you are taking the picture?


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

Remove all of the filler you can.
Replace it with a good non shrink grout
If that is a 4" pipe you can glue a new inside flange after you tile.
If it's a 3" I suggest a flange that glues over the pipe so you keep the maximum pipe diameter.
I like a low profile flange like your original one, except with a stainless steel ring instead of painted metal. Avoid all plastic ones--IMO


----------



## crayola110 (Aug 23, 2012)

You guys are right! It is gypsum! I just thought it was messed up thinset.

The floor is slab concrete but the ring around the sewer outlet is gypsum lol.

I have dug about 3 inches and its still gypsum....

Hmm should I just fill it now or dig it all out or is 3 inches down good enough?

It's a 4 inch ring.

Should I use grout or could I put quikrete or some sort of fast setting concrete around it then Tile and grout it then put the new flange on?

Arghhhh I am in a one bedroom studio and this is my only toilet.... ..... :whistling2:


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

I answered most of your questions in the previous post


----------



## crayola110 (Aug 23, 2012)

Oh thank you. 

I was wondering if grout would be the right material or if a concrete would be better. How long does grout take to set if it was filling a 4 inch deep void? Does grout expand a lot when it dries?

Sorry I just want to make sure I do this correctly since this is my first time

I'll get a stainless steel flange w/ the ABS bottom thanks


----------



## crayola110 (Aug 23, 2012)

Hey eplumer I just went out and just got some quikrete so it will dry faster and I think it's stronger than mortar. 

I saw in a video that you should put a "spacer" between the pipe for the cement to expand and contract. 

Should I do this so that the concrete can expand and not break the ABS sewer pipe?

This video shows the spacer : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LzPmmN6DAZY&list=PLAD4890FA0F97033E&index=13&feature=plpp_video

What do you think?

PS I'm down to 3 inches of gypsum filler and still haven't hit anything. Should I just cement at this level?

Thanks


----------

